# Help!!! Walnut lumber.



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Going to purchase about 150bf Walnut 8/4 rough sawn, 12' long 4" up to 12" wide at a good price. Have not seen this, but the seller tells me it was cut 7 years ago from a single tree and air dried in a barn, minimum sap, clear and reasonably straight.

City boy here, so can I load this on a normal pickup with a 6 1/2' bed strapped with red flags? Journy is about 200 miles there and back?

Other than MC and the standard grade checks, anything I should look for?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

What size truck?

My full size crew cab only has a 6' bed but I frequently put 200-250 bft of cypress in the back. Walnut is going to be a good deal heavier but I wouldn't have any qualms or concerns about putting that in my Ford.

Plan on it squatting a bit.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> Going to purchase about 150bf Walnut 8/4 rough sawn, 12' long 4" up to 12" wide at a good price. Have not seen this, but the seller tells me it was cut 7 years ago from a single tree and air dried in a barn, minimum sap, clear and reasonably straight.
> 
> City boy here, so can I load this on a normal pickup with a 6 1/2' bed strapped with red flags? Journy is about 200 miles there and back?
> 
> Other than MC and the standard grade checks, anything I should look for?


Not 12'. Too much hanging out in back to be legal, regardless of flags. Not sure of your state but most I've hauled in the limit is 2' past the end of the tail gate. I'd say 10', or so, is your max length.
Any way to cut each length in half?
As far as weight is concerned, 150bf = about 450 lb. That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Not 12'. Too much hanging out in back to be legal, regardless of flags. Not sure of your state but most I've hauled in the limit is 2' past the end of the tail gate. I'd say 10', or so, is your max length.
> Any way to cut each length in half?
> As far as weight is concerned, 150bf = about 450 lb. That shouldn't be a problem.


Wouldn't 12' boards be fine if strapped on top of the tailgate and the top of the cab?
Not trying to be argumentative.

Regardless, the weight should not be a problem at all.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Thx everyone, just checked can get a U-Haul trailer for $30 a day, 12' long, so that is what I'll do.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

WillemJM said:


> Thx everyone, just checked can get a U-Haul trailer for $30 a day, 12' long, so that is what I'll do.


You have 12' lumber and a 12' trailer? Is it an open trailer? If so, you could get a long van for that money. If you do much woodworking just get one of the 4'x8' folding trailers from HF. Pick up a tarp too.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've hauled 12 footers in a short bed*

I just leave the lift gate up and point them into the front of the box and wrap a red flag on the rear. You an slide a few bags of play sand down on top to make sure they don't flip up or run a rope to the front tow hooks. They stick up so far in the air, that there is no danger of a rear ender unless it's by a COE semi. or cement mixer driver who fell asleep.... school bus?  bill


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

smart to choose the trailer, much safer!


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

Just strap it on the roof!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

omextreme said:


> Just strap it on the roof!!


Haaaahaaahaaahaaahaaahaaa to funny. But it true I've seen people like that. Well the u-hall is a great idea. Post picks when you get it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

get one of our horton hustlers. really reasonable pricing.


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> get one of our horton hustlers. really reasonable pricing.


Agreed, the horton is a good value... Just used my 8x16 V nose Hybrid to pickup up about 60bf mixed lumber, Hauled it like a champ! LOL


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I gotta say. I came out of Home Depot once and saw a Porsche Carrera loaded up with a lumber load of framing lumber tied down as bad as that example. I about died laughing. So even the wealthy can make bad judgment calls.

Years ago I worked at an airport loading freight back when they still rope tied em. It can be an art to keep things from shifting and moving, but we did it with some of the most insane loads. Knot tying is a real process and not for the fait hearted. Think spider webbing.

Great picture.(but photoshopped...rear tire is smaller than front)


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Great picture.(but photoshopped...rear tire is smaller than front)



I believe it to be a real photo

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Overload.htm


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

*No problem!*

I have hauled up to 300 feet in my wife's Caravan (one of the reasons I have a truck now). If it fits you can haul it!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

WoodySouth said:


> I have hauled up to 300 feet in my wife's Caravan (one of the reasons I have a truck now). If it fits you can haul it!


I don't know if that's a good idea


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brink said:


> I don't know if that's a good idea


Good shocks on that van!!! It's not even sagging. That's funny. I guess you gotta do whacha gotta do.


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

*Well,*



Brink said:


> I don't know if that's a good idea


Looks kind of like the way mine was loaded but I never hauled fire wood in her's:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Good shocks on that van!!! It's not even sagging. That's funny. I guess you gotta do whacha gotta do.


That's funny...the car is sitting sorta diagonal on the hill. The right rear tire is way up in the well


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I hope the car repairs weren't from all that load.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Thx everyone.

It ended well, after the car pic with the plywood, I ended up with a 12' Uhaul trailer and we headed up into the mountains into Ash county NC.

Ended up with 140bf air dryed Walnut 8/4 15" - 12" wide 12' long for $3.50 a bf. Good looking grain, will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good for you! I hope you post pics of the work.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I could haul it for you for a bit of the lumber. I have a full size pickup with Thule rack.
I just purchased 100bf 4/4 walnut plus one 8/4 from Steve wall Lumber less than $500
I am in Rock Hill ... here is a pic of lumber in truck without the racks


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

oops too late, did not see page 2


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I wouldnt hesitate to haul 12' boards in a 6' bed. In fact I used to haul my 14' boat in my little S-10 with a 6' bed. State laws very but in OH we dont even have to flag the load unless it sticks out past 4'.


----------

